# TTC 3rd Month Ovulation date not what expected



## Ryanne76 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi,

I have been TTC for 3 months. Appreciate that some of you have been going for longer. Looking for people to chat to during this journey as it's not always easiest to chat to your friends. This will be my first and I am actively (or obsessively) checking my BBT daily, CM and using FF.

I had a positive static smile (indicating ovulation) last Tuesday unfortunately I didn't test Monday. So Tues and Wed we BD then I did one in Thurs to check and negative. Then in the afternoon as I still had EWCM I tested and it was a flashing smiley. So confused. My temp gradually raised from Wednesday which is when j felt my ovulation pains. But FF is saying Friday v upsetting because we didn't BD. Let me know your thoughts of my chart. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/6bfa15

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

